# Between The Mountains And The Fishing.....



## Dave Hadden (Mar 30, 2016)

it's no wonder why I love living where I do.
Example, an hour ago whilst walking my dog I spotted some sea-run cutthroat trout feeding on salmon fry in the creek estuary behind where I live. Might be 150' from my place or so.
I nipped home, dropped off the dog and grabbed my five weight Sage already with the right fly tied on, slipped on my gumboots and walked back to the fish.
Took three casts to get this guy. Not big, maybe 15 or 16 inches, but fought like crazy with six big jumps.
Wild thing.





Tried to keep him in the water and take the pic as fast as possible so not very good but they are pretty fish.

Looking around while fishing one sees the old volcanoes that form our mountain ranges, both looking east and west. This view is looking west.





As is this one.





And low tide always brings a banquet for the local crow population. This guy seemed happy.





Springtime in the PNW.

Ya gotta love it.



Take care.


----------



## 95custmz (Mar 30, 2016)

Beautiful scenery!


----------



## Stihlbillie (Mar 30, 2016)

Lucky SOB


----------



## Plowboy83 (Apr 7, 2016)

Man that's beautiful your a lucky man


----------

